# two girls, name ideas?



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

Okay, so I am about to be a first time pet rat owner and I am getting really excited and already brainstorming some names! The girls should be with me in 3-4 weeks.
They are the first 2 from the top I was looking for name Ideas, maybe themed ?

I was thinking possibly flowered theme, like primrose,lilly, jasmine, poppy, Azalea. OR maybe TVD themed, like Elena and Katerina ? 
Open to any ideas! maybe soon, but I can't wait!


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello, its me who youll be getting the girls from  and all my rats are named after movie/tv show charactors. Like the mum to the rats is Scout after Scout from To kill a Mockingbird .


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

haha, wow what a coincidence! should have guessed you'd be on this forum 
Awh, that's a nice name. I like the idea of themed names !


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

They are so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like Primrose and Poppy, but that could be because those are two of my favourite flowers...Plus, it's cute alliteration.


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

TVD all the way. But Elena & Katherine are identical as they are dopplegangers. Maybe Elena for the whitish one since she's blonde in the book. The other Katisia. The witch who incased Sylas in stone. I think its a pretty name. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ahh I know right, thank you! yes I like the flower idea, there are so many options for names of flowers!

Very good point on the doppleganger aspect. Katisia, forgot her as a character name as she's newer, i like it though!! hmm tough choice.


----------



## botje77 (May 14, 2013)

I had the same color of rats and i cold them chuppa (from la chuppa cabra)en ****** (friend/buddy)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been calling them Catelyn(Kat) and Brianne from game of thrones so Katisia would work for replacing Cateltyns name  the flower names are nice to though. The other white girl that I will be keeping will be getting named Khaleesi(they all have game of thrones names )


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Awesome. Yeah I have the 1st 4 books & I watch the show religiously lol. I got a thing for vampires lol. Well my daughter named Bella from the puppy on Mickey mouse but I'm fine with it as it also ties into twilight. Which I'm obsessed with. My daughter's second middle name is Zafryna. Zafrina from breaking dawn. I just changed the spelling. It was between Chloe or Talia. Chloe from the 9 lives of Chloe King. But my fiance chose Talia from a comic book. I told him next time I'm naming them either twilight or tvd names. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

Perfect I like katisia, it is spelled "Qetsiyah" in the show, but I think I'd probably stick with the simpler form. Although I have heard it's an amazing show I haven't jumped on the game of thrones wagon yet. hmm, nice names though, i like "Khaleesi" seems unique! 

I also admit have a thing for vampires haha. I am in love with TVD! twilight also has some really nice names of its characters, love that middle name


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Thank you. Her first & middle names are Kalista Pandora Zafryna then my last name. I'm really into greek mythology. She & I both share a love for mythical creatures. Our favorites are mermaids & faeries. Her name meaning really suits her. The most beautiful gift. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cupcakezzz (May 17, 2013)

maybe something like belle and jasmin like the princesses!


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Let us know what you pick. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

I will keep everyone posted forsure  it's hard to decide, so many pretty names! 

here's a couple more pictures.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Aww, you must be so excited!!!


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

over excited! haha. I've been slowly purchasing stuff for them already. Still trying to figure out my best bet for a cage.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

hayls94 said:


> over excited! haha. I've been slowly purchasing stuff for them already. Still trying to figure out my best bet for a cage.


I know what you mean! I've been overdoing it on the rat crafts in anticipation of my girls. They will be overstocked on toys, hammocks, soft tubes, hard tubes, rat teddies, and little pockets cut from my old jeans and lined with fleece. I actually went so far as to make a little swing that can be hung above my desk for them to sit up there while I'm writing. Now if that doesn't spell "Crazy Rat Lady" I'll have to go back to kindergarten and learn my ABCs all over again!


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL, oh yes you really have done a lot! that's amazing though  glad someone understands my excitement !


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Hahahaha, that's what I love about ratforum!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

I like the names Poppy and Jasmine


----------



## nyssaandneko (May 25, 2013)

Name one of them Carnation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

